# lost house/car keys a danger?



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

I lost my car & house keys at the mall on Wednesday. I looked everywhere, I only went to 2 stores. I asked the cashiers if they found lost keys or if anyone had found any. I checked everyplace I had walked through. I asked Mall Security if they found anything but...nothing. Someone must have found them & kept them. Why would someone keep them? Is there any way someone can track down my house & car through my keys & break in? I know that sounds paranoid but these days you never know. Im worried. :afr


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd think the likelyhood of someone figuring out what house the keys went to would be very very slim, like minute.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You'd have to give this some thought.

What is the likelihood? For instance, you car key would only get into your car. The key will not work even on the same model car. It's like the VIN number, unique to the car you have. The house key is the same way. I would say that the chance of somebody taking advantage of this is nil. I would continue to call places in the mall to see if anything has turned up. Otherwise, I don't think you have anything to worry about .


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

They would have to know where you live to break into your house and know what exact car you would drive. So the chance is very slim of this happening.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't worry. As long at the keys weren't lost along with ID (such as losing your purse) you seem perfectly safe.

If I lost my keys all they'd know is that it belongs to a Chevy. Well, looking for which Chevy ought to take them from here to eternity.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sure you are fine.. but the larger question is.. how did you get home?


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> What is the likelihood? For instance, you car key would only get into your car. The key will not work even on the same model car. It's like the VIN number, unique to the car you have.


funny you should mention that. The car is a Kia & comes with one of those black push button thingies so you don't have to manually open the door with the actual key. Well it seems to open any Kia of the same model! I once absentmindedly got into what I thought was my car only to find the interior looked different & realized I accidentally got into someone else's Kia! Thank God the owner/s weren't around or it would have been really embarrassing. ops

So at one point while looking for the keys I thought up this paranoid scenario that maybe someone found the keys & started going thru the parking lot looking for Kias to see if he'd/she'd hit the jackpot...



> I'm sure you are fine.. but the larger question is.. how did you get home?


I called my mom, she had another key. I just had to wait for her to find someone to drive her to where I was (my BIL turned out to be that lucky person.) opcorn


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That is good to hear... and I'm glad you are driving.. I know you didn't enjoy it before...
Funny you should mention getting into another kia... my exgf's father did the same thing with a ford taurus... funny thing was that his key actually opened the car and started it... it was a snowy parking lot and the cars were identical... he finally noticed that it wasn't his.. but the chances of that are amazing...



mechagirl said:


> > What is the likelihood? For instance, you car key would only get into your car. The key will not work even on the same model car. It's like the VIN number, unique to the car you have.
> 
> 
> funny you should mention that. The car is a Kia & comes with one of those black push button thingies so you don't have to manually open the door with the actual key. Well it seems to open any Kia of the same model! I once absentmindedly got into what I thought was my car only to find the interior looked different & realized I accidentally got into someone else's Kia! Thank God the owner/s weren't around or it would have been really embarrassing. ops
> ...


I called my mom, she had another key. I just had to wait for her to find someone to drive her to where I was (my BIL turned out to be that lucky person.) opcorn[/quote:3fb8n6cc]


----------

